# cs blend



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

whatever became of it?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Were on a production waiting list at McC's as I recall.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm ready for a tin


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Were on a production waiting list at McC's as I recall.


Yeah, that's pretty much where we stand. Just waiting, I believe. Virtualsmitty has been running point on this, but I don't think he knows a definite time frame either. When we know, you'll know. p


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

why thanks ya massuh croatan,i show does appreciates it,lol.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Lawd Lawd, weesuh gots a CS blend? I sho do wish youd tells me whats in it.

Man, that made me want some pancakes.. good thing I got some aunt jamima downstairs..


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

New members that don't know, here's some older topics about this.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=118577

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97705

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133006


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

yes or no!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Spongy said:


> New members that don't know, here's some older topics about this.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=118577
> 
> ...


Thanks for digging up the old links Spongy. :tu


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *IHT* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1278556#post1278556 
_blend:
*"a blend he stopped making in 91 called Scottish Woods. This was a blend he produced for Barry Levin and Mike Butera in the 80's and early 90's. He stopped it once Barry died in 91. The recipe is stoved va's, red ripe va's, orientals, turkish, and latakia. He wants to add some St James perique (about 10% worth <-- it only ended up being 5-6%, per mr.c) to give it some real kick and give us something really unique.""*_

_*drools*Sounds like the perfect blend to me!_
_I think this calls for some dancing:chk_


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

someone sent me this info on the blend after smoking samples of it last summer:



> had a small bowl in a stanwell billiard that i was smoking mississippi mud in (only a few bowls so far, so not totally latakia smelling).
> 
> i was impressed. there were a few instances where you could taste each ingrediant only, not a melding, but each one. i thought it tasted a little like there was some of the "cajun dark" perique in there. the orientals were nice and smooth, and just a hint of latakia to me. didn't get too much virginia though.
> smoked very smooth for me, was almost the perfect humidity - then again, it's so humid in KC you have to wear swimming trunks.
> ...


and another


> i've pretty much become a VA and Va/Per only smoker, with few ventures back into the balkan/oriental/english blends. that's it.
> 
> this is good stuff... like i said, if this were my cup o tea, like when i was a reborn pipe newb coming from cigars, this would be good enough to make most cigar smokers looking to switch to pipes to actually do it without reservation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

uncballzer said:


> I'm ready for a tin


<blink>Ditto</blink>


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Spongy said:


> New members that don't know, here's some older topics about this.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=118577
> 
> ...


Always good to see you post.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You all may not have known this, but apparently the hardest part of creating a blend is printing the labels...


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

So I am curious, when the blend is ready, will it be sold from this site, or somewhere else? Being from Canada, I am really hoping that it will be from someone who does not have a problem shipping up here .


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd love to get my hands on a tin or two of this stuff as well.


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

It can't be released until I get home, that way I don't feel left out when all you guys are raving about it. Hey, it's only a couple more months... Ya'll can wait, right? Just kidding, I hope it comes out soon, however, I'll still have to wait.
:hn


----------



## idontknow (Mar 3, 2008)

I just found out about this and I want some, this is a great idea.p


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

EnyafanJT said:


> whatever became of it?


:tpd:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

It was my understanding that the tins were ready and we were waiting on the labeling. Hopefully we'll here some update from Smitty or James.

I would be willing to help out in any way, if needed. I've had some experience organizing "group buys".


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I want in on some of this action.


----------

